# Looking for dry rub



## cheesehead (Jun 8, 2009)

I am looking for Weber's Grill Creations Sweet 'N Savory Salmon dry rub. Seems like they might have discontinued making it. 

I love rubbing salmon with it and then vacuume sealing and freezing. Just take it out and I plank it on cedar. 

Any help or recipes that are like it?

Thanks 

Jeff


----------



## fire it up (Jun 8, 2009)

Found an ebay link that sells it http://cgi.ebay.com/Weber-Sweet-%27N...19198003r20071

Every other place I saw that had it said it was unavailable.


----------



## cheesehead (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah saw that but was looking more for a store I just might have to go that route. The other places all say unavailable. Weber says that Sam's Club doesnt carry it any longer. 

Thanks


----------



## desertlites (Jun 9, 2009)

try www.astray.com & quit buying rubs.


----------



## lauriebee (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh boy, years later to your question - but seems like you and I have been in the same boat searching.. I have had a stash of it in my pantry, gave much out bc it was so good (and I had soo much of it).. however -  I've come to realize that my stash dwindled after grilling salmon last night and left me with less then a 1/4 cup - so I did an online search and found out it *IS* discontinued!!!! Now what??? Yikes.. no salmon will ever taste the same ;o) if you've found something comparable since your post - please update and let me know. Thanks

here's to an addiction that was worth it ;o)


----------



## barnold (Jun 9, 2014)

Could it be that Weber re-labelled the product and now it's this?


----------



## sheins (Aug 27, 2014)

ANY LUCK? i ALSO HAVE BEEN IN SEARCH


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 27, 2014)

If I could get a Sample, I could make a Clone. From the ingredient label, Dried Red Bell Pepper is available on line and the rest is available from McCormick and others at the grocery store. Anybody interested in my help, can send a PM. The link below seems to show this stuff is still available...JJ

http://www.walmart.com/ip/McCormick-Sweet-Citrus-Spice-Salmon-Rub-4.9-oz-Pack-of-12/17340926


----------



## barnold (Aug 29, 2014)

Maybe I should have posted the actual link rather than embedding it as in my previous post.

Looks like this might be a relabeled bottle of the Weber product.

http://www.weberseasonings.com/product-detail?id=12&sel=shake


----------

